# Napsgear review



## Miraglia233 (Sep 21, 2017)

Been using napsgear for ten years and they continue to please. Orders are always fast and packaged great. They have weekly deals too that everyone gets to vote on. They've made things a lot easier for me and it's a source I can trust. I place an order 6-10x a year each time without issue and great customer service. They really keep you updated the whole way with tracking and product variety and quality is top notch.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

OP I ask this question with whole hearted sympathy.
But are you retarded?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 21, 2017)

They must be awesome if the first thing you do after joining is taking the time to create a thread dedicated to them.  
So many people have great things today about them--especially in their first, often only, post.
This is like the third napsgear thread in a couple of days.

Can you tell us more?  They sound amazing.

Also, any noodz of your mother?


----------



## Beezy (Sep 21, 2017)

Miraglia233 said:


> Been using napsgear for ten years and they continue to please. Orders are always fast and packaged great. They have weekly deals too that everyone gets to vote on. They've made things a lot easier for me and it's a source I can trust. I place an order 6-10x a year each time without issue and great customer service. They really keep you updated the whole way.



Funny.... All their sponsored forum consists of is titles that start off, 
"55 days and no shipment yet. Why won't Naps support answer me or at least give me a refund?"

Then, of course, the rest of the conversation is deleted by Naps mods. 
That's definitely what I look for in a company I'm going to send hundreds of dollars to with no guarantee of getting anything in return.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Man, seeing that green bar turn red is oh-so satisfying.


GTFO, shill


----------



## Yaya (Sep 21, 2017)

"Orders are always fast"

If I ordered today chances are very likely I wouldn't receive my pack until we are already half way through Trumps second term as president


----------



## ironhardempress (Sep 22, 2017)

honestly I've used Naps about 4 times and even though it took up to 4 weeks to get everything came thru alright. I used anaboliclab.com to check out the quality of the different pharma companies naps has listed. So far the quality has been good for my guys and the products do what they are supposed to do. I wish it was faster, but oh well, I'm proactive in my ordering since I know it takes a while. I used to like ashop.in a couple years ago but haven't used them in a while. I liked them because i could get Retin-A, antibiotics etc. etc. too


----------



## Caballero (Sep 22, 2017)

ironhardempress said:


> honestly I've used Naps about 4 times and even though it took up to 4 weeks to get everything came thru alright. I used anaboliclab.com to check out the quality of the different pharma companies naps has listed. So far the quality has been good for my guys and the products do what they are supposed to do. I wish it was faster, but oh well, I'm proactive in my ordering since I know it takes a while. I used to like ashop.in a couple years ago but haven't used them in a while. I liked them because i could get Retin-A, antibiotics etc. etc. too



Ironhardempress I believe you're a member at that "other" board where I use to be. I am not speaking on Naps products as I've never ordered from them. But haven't you noticed that "Naps" thread and the 2 Naps reps have completely VANISHED!!??. Including their Allstar team of dick riding shills.....gone! All since that big "steroid bust" in Moldova. Not gonna speculate but something just doesn't feel right lately. Just my opinion but I wouldn't mess with them.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tillacle pisses all over naps and uncle Z., pisses all over their faces with his disgusting lettuce stank piss



Starting an LNE awareness campaign


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 2, 2017)

Never even heard of this lab before. Is it really that old ?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 2, 2017)

not even worth talking about dude. they're garbage. two-bit scammers.


----------



## ironmike1983 (Oct 5, 2017)

Used napsgear in the beginning 2017 for my very first cycle, a basic bulk. I did some research for other vendors beforehand, and based off of the reviews of others, I decided to give Naps a go.

While I didn't have much expectations to begin with, they delivered in good pricing and great discounts (discount with BTC). (I later found out other people spend a lot more on a basic bulk cycle)

There isn't much bad to say about them. While I haven't tried any other AAS sellers, I will be stick to Naps for my next future orders.

*Communication & Ordering process*

Top of the line! Always easy to contact. They also have live chat so its fluent.

*Delivery (T/A) & Packaging*

The packaging was in protective bubble wrap with discrete packaging. Really good packed!

*Items ordered*

GP Test Prop
GP Mast Prop
GP Oxandrolone
GP Aromasin
GP Nolvadex

*Product effectivenes and experience*

Product quality is spot on. They use professional grade labs so you know you are getting good gear.
I ran 1.5ml test P and 1.25ml of mast P every other day for 10 weeks. I took 1 pill of aromasin every day to keep down bloat from test. Starting in week 7 I took 40mgs of oral anavar to start the cutting process.I started PCT 1 week after my last injection and will run Nolva for 4 weeks. Kept almost all my gains! no pip what so ever. Also had now dip at the pct.

*Additional commentary*

Pricing is good shipping is fast and they have an extensive inventory of products. They often run specials that can save you quite a bit of money.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2017)

ironmike1983 said:


> Used naps in the beginning 2017 for my very first cycle, a basic bulk. I did some research for other vendors beforehand, and based off of the reviews of others, I decided to give Naps a go.
> While I didn't have much expectations to begin with, they delivered in good pricing and great discounts (discount with BTC). (I later found out other people spend a lot more on a basic bulk cycle)
> There isn't much bad to say about them. While I haven't tried any other AAS sellers, I will be stick to Naps for my next future orders.
> *Communication & Ordering process*
> ...


how can u possibly know what's spot on or done right if that was the only gear u used before ???Get some more experience then share your experience .. Its like you just got pussy for the first time in your life and your trying to convince everyone it's the best pussy out there..


----------



## Caballero (Oct 5, 2017)

ironmike1983 said:


> [FONT="]Used naps in the beginning 2017 for my very first cycle, a basic bulk.
> There isn't much bad to say about them. While I haven't tried any other AAS sellers, I will be stick to Naps for my next future orders.




There isn't much bad to say about them? They are brutal!!!  BUT how bout you liar? Your first cycle? Ok! Nice post shill you're an embarrassment to Canada!  
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/21809-HGH-blended-with-testosterone?&


----------



## Beezy (Oct 5, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Trumps daughter is running?



That made me Lmao


----------



## rearnakedchoke (Oct 18, 2017)

I've used them and been satisfied


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 20, 2017)

Naps was the 1st int place I ordered from back in 06 and never had a problem...until I started buying their GP gear, bunk or underdosed. 
  It's been a few years, maybe since 2012, that I've ordered from them and from the reviews I've been reading on all their new lines I'll steer clear of them from now on. Plenty of solid rep sources out there to choose from.


----------



## Maijah (Oct 20, 2017)

What's up with all these awful stupid ass posts recently? Wtf is happening?


----------



## Caballero (Oct 20, 2017)

Tis the season....shill season ! Broke ass bitches need their 20% discount. smfh


----------

